# Family name sign



## kazuma78 (May 28, 2014)

Made the letters for my wife last September and was looking for the perfect backing. Got a gorgeous piece of burl from Mike1950 and resawed it into this gorgeous backing. Love the piece of burl, its perfect and just what I pictured! C&C welcome as always.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2014)

Very Nice Josh!!


----------



## manbuckwal (May 28, 2014)

Very nice Josh ! That backing is incredible


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 28, 2014)

Thats just too cool. Way to start a new life together! If our smart you will get points for this for years to come.


----------



## Sprung (May 28, 2014)

Very nice work!


----------



## ironman123 (May 29, 2014)

Josh that is fabulous work. Beautiful wood.

Ray


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 29, 2014)

Well done Josh!


----------



## kazuma78 (May 30, 2014)

Thanks for the comments! Im glad it turned out well


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2014)

That's totally cool Josh. 

And I'm glad to see you secured that zulu - I'd hate to order you to give me 50.


----------

